# Unpleasant Street 2009 Videos



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's a video of some of the best scares we managed to catch on video. There were some epic ones we missed because the camcorder's battery died but we did get a few really good ones nonetheless.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job the kid crying at the end was priceless


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Nice, I figured when I you mentioned the monster in the box that it would get some good scares out of the ToTs. The snake prop sound was awesome, great job on the scaring them.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome ... great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's great that something as simple as an air cannon can get such a good response.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

notes for 2010 - add air cannon. Can't wait to see the rest of your haunt Zombie!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Gotta love the Scare Cams. Air cannons rule!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave, MiB came out pretty damn shweet man. Love it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh the joys of a simple air cannon
Your MIB looks really good.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is the video of our haunt in the daylight


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's awesome Dave! Did you mix the music yourself?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did an awesome job Zombie F. I really like the room with the deer head in it. Also the monster in a box is great! Did you do a how to on that prop? I love how it moves back and forth. Nice job!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> That's awesome Dave! Did you mix the music yourself?


The music is a few tracks I've accumulated over the years. I faded them in and out in the video to coincide with the music I had playing in each scene.



Joiseygal said:


> You did an awesome job Zombie F. I really like the room with the deer head in it. Also the monster in a box is great! Did you do a how to on that prop? I love how it moves back and forth. Nice job!


Thanks Joisey! The deer head laughs as he wiggles his ears and shakes his head. I meant to mix that sound in with the video but it was windy when I recorded it and the wind drowned out the sound.

The MitB is an old prop I used to have a how-to on but I re-built the mechanisms this year. It runs on air now and has a prop-1 controller running the show. I'll try to do a how-to over the winter as I did take photos while I did the build.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

And now for the night time walkthrough.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Your haunt looks like so much fun I really wish I lived in MA so I could visit...really enjoyed the "Scares" video


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That's it, I'm saving up and taking a tour of haunts across the country. I'm just missing way too much stuff.

Your haunt looks great!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool. Looks like so much fun.


----------



## Old Crow (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks like it would be a fun one to walk through. love the music tracks you used in the night video.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

great stuff Dave


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the little signs "you were warned" and "go back from whence you came". To a little kid these must really make a statement. Just a great all around haunt; so much to see and be scared by! Fun stuff and your house/yard are perfect for it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job, zf! Gotta love seeing TOT in t-shirts on Halloween, great night for it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Totally awesome! When you possibly find time to do all that in addition to working full time and keeping this site going and all the other responsibilities you have going is beyond me. Great job.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Totally awesome! When you possibly find time to do all that in addition to working full time and keeping this site going and all the other responsibilities you have going is beyond me. Great job.


I guess this is why I get a little crazy from time to time. It is a lot of work and I bear almost all the burden of setting it up but I really enjoy it.



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Your haunt looks like so much fun I really wish I lived in MA so I could visit...really enjoyed the "Scares" video





Old Crow said:


> It looks like it would be a fun one to walk through. love the music tracks you used in the night video.


It is a lot of fun to walk through. What we lack in props we more than make up for with actors. I always do the video at the end of the night (because I'm one of the actors) so that aspect of it isn't seen in the vids.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

One more vid...

Here is the cheesy dialog I recorded for the Pirate Skeletons to recite this year. The concept was that the captain still thinks he's on a pirate ship but the first mate knows they're on my back deck.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Alright, seriously Zombie-F. 

That is a superb execution in all aspects of your haunt. You are the master. Your props, video production and humor are first class. Love those pirate guys..."we're on some guys deck", "we could have pizza here in 30 minutes". Man you crack me up. Thanks for sharing it with us. I wish I could share some video of my haunt (which pails in comparison) but I currently have no video camera. As always, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Dave, your haunt looks awesome! Great job on the video.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great Zombie! The MIB is perfect, but I think my favorite is the deer head.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I really like the organ at the end. Nice touch Dave. 

Cool theming this year.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Dave, Looks awesome. I especially like the Reaper's hands 

Great job - hope to see you soon.


----------

